

Facebook Contact-Scraping Chrome Extension Taken Down - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/26/the-address-book-wars-continue-facebook-contact-scraping-chrome-extension-taken-down/

======
bmelton
I was waiting for this. Expected it even. ALMOST even made a comment that this
might just get Facebook to block Chrome altogether, and how that would be an
awesome turn of events.

Ultimately, I figured I was just being cynical, and that the comment wouldn't
add any value to the conversation, so I didn't post it.

This makes it fairly apparent that FB really doesn't want their information
getting back to Google, however unfortunate. I'm eager to hear the
justification.

~~~
thwarted
Facebook blocking chrome would be one way to fix/hide bugs on Facebook too. FB
has been sending two Content-length headers in the responses[1] for profile
image thumbnails for some weeks now, and Chromium 7 and 8 have been
complaining and not rendering images. As more people change their profile
pictures, the main feed page has increasingly looked like an old geocities
page where all the images were to an external now offline server.

[1]
[http://www.facebook.com/thwartedefforts/posts/17068764962303...](http://www.facebook.com/thwartedefforts/posts/170687649623038).
I believe my profile is public so this should be viewable.

------
lhnn
Wow, that's ridiculous. Glad I got to use it before it getting taken down!

Was it against any ToS?

AND,

Does anyone want it hosted?

~~~
jgv
It would be great to see it hosted. I unfortunately never got the chance to
use it.

